# Your plant collections?



## Tarantula24

Hi,

I was just curious if anyone here has a plant collection.  If so, what species of plants do you have?
I do not have a very large collection myself, but it is growing quickly.  It is very additicting (much like tarantulas :biggrin

I have the following:

Mammillaria sp. cactus (probably M. marksiana)

Mimicry Plant (Pleiospilos nelii)

About 20 cactus seedlings of various species


What do you guys (and girls) have?


----------



## awiec

I started off with bonsai before I got into tarantulas, I find the two very similar as both just need some weekly feeding and need little interference from me. I have lots of plants but here is what I can think of off the top of my head:
2 Nana (dwarf) Pomegranate Trees 
5 Orchids
1 Fukien Tea Tree-One of my favorites, flowers all the time and has a funky shape
3 Boganvallia-Two are magenta flowered pixie and the other is a purple flowered one. The former has bloomed for the past 2 months straight.
1 Hibiscus
1 I cannot recall it what it called exactly, but I think its called fire tongue. 
1 Ginko-My first bonsai
Several pepper plants that include ghost, scorpion, tobasco, chilli, habanero. Goal is to keep them around for a while
3 Birds of paradise, all different colors
3 Redwoods: Dawn, Coast and Sequoia
2 Desert Roses
1 Bald Cypress
2 Barbados Cherries
3 Boxwoods
1 Rough Bark Maple
6-8 Rain Trees
1 Venus Fly Trap- who has been with me for a year
1 Azailia

and some other odds and ends, I'm also growing salad greens and a few varieties of tomatos.


----------



## Cavedweller

I don't know a lot about plants but I want to get into them. Living in an apartment limits my gardening ability, but I've got a bunch of succulent cuttings growing on my porch. 

A week and a half ago I planted 5 Mimosa pudica seeds from a little kid's kit I picked up from the checkout counter of an electronics store. One of them sprouted right away but the others haven't yet.

Awiec, you got any photos of your bonsai collection? That sounds really cool.


----------



## edgeofthefreak

Cavedweller said:


> A week and a half ago I planted 5 Mimosa pudica seeds from a little kid's kit I picked up from the checkout counter of an electronics store. One of them sprouted right away but the others haven't yet.


I have those same kits! From DuneCraft, yes? The Mimosa pudica are the craziest! I planted 2 kits worth. They took over 2 months to even sprout, then they grew too fast, and all but one died. I have in an ICU of sorts, lol. From what I gather, they like warmth (not hot), diffused light, plenty of humidity. My balcony goes from desert scorching heat, to sopping wet near zero.... the survivor is inside now, but bringing them in killed 4 out of 5.

For the ones of yours that haven't sprouted yet, put the egg-thingy in the sun, where it gets very warm. Check every day, and remove from sun once you have sprouts. We kind of forgot about one of the eggs, left in the sun for 6 weeks.... and it sprouted. Oddball little plants I tell ya.


----------



## Tarantula24

edgeofthefreak,

So the Mimosa pudica are being sprouted in those little egg greenhouses? I'm actually sprouting my cacti from seed in one of those.  I've read they are very good for sprouting seeds.


----------



## edgeofthefreak

Tarantula24 said:


> edgeofthefreak,
> 
> So the Mimosa pudica are being sprouted in those little egg greenhouses? I'm actually sprouting my cacti from seed in one of those.  I've read they are very good for sprouting seeds.


I have those little cacti too... 

Moment of shame: Michael's Craft had recently discounted their entire stock of DuneCraft. Each egg was about $1.50. I.... bought them all.
So I have:
Dusty Desert Cacti (5 varieties, not sure how many actually grew, but we have 7 sprouts about 1" high)
Prehistoric Fern (Asparagus sprengeril, which only one grew, but has 4 shoots and is 6" tall)
Fairie's Favorite Flower (Lobella riviera, only one grew and is already huge, about 9" long with around 20-25 flowers)
Pine Tree (Pinus nigra, first one grew about 4" and fell over killing it, second one is about same height and doing better)
Dragon Tree (Dracaena draco, neither of the 2 seeds have sprouted at all, the only real failure of the group)
Pink Polka Dot Splash (Hypoestes phyllostachya, all of these grew, they are pink and the leaves are about 1.5" - one of my favs)
Space Plant (Mimosa pudica, these all the toughest to grow, as they seem to require very specific conditions.... i have 1/7 still growing)
Fly Traps Fiends (Dionaea muscipula, I actually bought the eggs for these, as well as the Carnivorous Plant Collection with Fly Traps, Sundews, and Pitchers.... so far, I have 7 Fly Traps, no sundews or pitchers)

All in all, I'd say these little kits are hilarious to try out, but almost everything grows really slowly. The Fairie Flowers are huge, but the Crabby Joes by my apartment has basket FULL OF THEM, so they can't be very uncommon to buy in garden centers.


----------



## JohnDapiaoen

I'm getting back into carnivorous plants, here's what I have so far:

My pot of _Drosera sp._





















_Dionaea muscipula_ "King Henry"






_Dionaea muscipula _"Typical/seed grown"











_Dionaea muscipula_ "B52"






_Dionaea muscipula_ "Akai Ryu"






-JohnD.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cavedweller

edgeofthefreak said:


> I have those same kits! From DuneCraft, yes? The Mimosa pudica are the craziest! I planted 2 kits worth. They took over 2 months to even sprout, then they grew too fast, and all but one died. I have in an ICU of sorts, lol. From what I gather, they like warmth (not hot), diffused light, plenty of humidity. My balcony goes from desert scorching heat, to sopping wet near zero.... the survivor is inside now, but bringing them in killed 4 out of 5.
> 
> For the ones of yours that haven't sprouted yet, put the egg-thingy in the sun, where it gets very warm. Check every day, and remove from sun once you have sprouts. We kind of forgot about one of the eggs, left in the sun for 6 weeks.... and it sprouted. Oddball little plants I tell ya.


Yep, space plants the kit I bought. If these things actually work I might have to try other ones... 

I thought they might grow better with more space and better soil so I planted them in leftover deli cups with airholes in the lids and used a mix of old millipede sub and pearlite. I did lots of research and tried the soaking/nicking method before I planted the seeds. I suspect that's why one sprouted so fast. I've got mine in a sunny window, it's in the high 90s every day here and my porch is solid concrete, so I'm not putting those outside. My house is in the mid 70s and that seemed warm enough from my research.



JohnDapiaoen said:


> I'm getting back into carnivorous plants, here's what I have so far:


Man sundews are so cool, I've wanted some for a long time but wasn't sure I could keep em alive.


----------



## edgeofthefreak

Cavedweller said:


> Yep, space plants the kit I bought. If these things actually work I might have to try other ones...
> 
> I thought they might grow better with more space and better soil so I planted them in leftover deli cups with airholes in the lids and used a mix of old millipede sub and pearlite. I did lots of research and tried the soaking/nicking method before I planted the seeds. I suspect that's why one sprouted so fast. I've got mine in a sunny window, it's in the high 90s every day here and my porch is solid concrete, so I'm not putting those outside. My house is in the mid 70s and that seemed warm enough from my research.
> 
> 
> Man sundews are so cool, I've wanted some for a long time but wasn't sure I could keep em alive.


I hope yours fair better than my first crop did! I'll be repotting my survivor soon, but I want see new growth first. I'd recommend trying other kits, in the event you can get them cheap.


----------



## JohnDapiaoen

Cavedweller said:


> Man sundews are so cool, I've wanted some for a long time but wasn't sure I could keep em alive.


I'm sure you can . The species that I have in my community pot are pretty much bullet proof. Buy a _Drosera capensis_ and I DARE you kill it.  Only thing that they need is sunlight, wet/almost waterlogged nutrient POOR media(soil) i.e Peatmoss or Sphagnum Moss and pure water (not from tap).  There are some other species that are a bit more tricky to grow though. 
As you can see there are a lot of flower stalks shooting up so I'll have free seeds available soon to any who wants to take a crack at growing them.

-JohnD.


----------



## Tarantula24

Carnivorous plants are so cool. I've always wanted to try some.  Is it true that they require a period of dormancy each winter in a refrigerator?  I've read that online and I'm not sure.


----------



## JohnDapiaoen

Tarantula24 said:


> Carnivorous plants are so cool. I've always wanted to try some.  Is it true that they require a period of dormancy each winter Ina refrigerator?  I've read that online and I'm not sure.


Temperate carnivorous plants do require a dormancy period but there are some tropical plants that grow year round. The venus flytrap is a good example of a Temperate plant.

-JohnD.


----------



## Tarantula24

Does the Drosera capensis require a dormancy period? Their native to Africa right?


----------



## JohnDapiaoen

Tarantula24 said:


> Does the Drosera capensis require a dormancy period? Their native to Africa right?


Nope they can grow year round but they can go "dormant" if temps drop and have short photo periods, I say "dormant" but in reality this plant dies and comes back to life in the spring lol. I'm growing the mother plant outdoors with my temperate sundews who have a real dormancy but will be doing some leaf cuttings to have some indoor plants for the winter. 

and correct they come from the cape of Africa, hence the name. 

-JohnD.


----------



## awiec

Cavedweller said:


> I don't know a lot about plants but I want to get into them. Living in an apartment limits my gardening ability, but I've got a bunch of succulent cuttings growing on my porch.
> 
> A week and a half ago I planted 5 Mimosa pudica seeds from a little kid's kit I picked up from the checkout counter of an electronics store. One of them sprouted right away but the others haven't yet.
> 
> Awiec, you got any photos of your bonsai collection? That sounds really cool.


I can see if I can take pictures this weekend. I've been trying to grow some carnivorous plants from seeds as well so we will see how well that goes. I tried an experiment to see if my venus fly trap needed a long cold snap by keeping it warm for the winter and I only allowed it to get cool for about 2 weeks. It has been doing great thus far so I might just do mini-cold snaps with my venus from now on. I usually toss whatever leftover crickets I have from my Ts into the plant. Also for sundews I fed them gut loaded feeders and fed them a weak solution of plant food about once a month, it seemed to do pretty well until I gave it to a friend who I think killed it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cavedweller

edgeofthefreak said:


> I hope yours fair better than my first crop did! I'll be repotting my survivor soon, but I want see new growth first. I'd recommend trying other kits, in the event you can get them cheap.


Thanks! I might have to make a stop by Michaels when I get a coupon. How did yours die by growing too fast? I didn't know that was a thing that could happen, but I don't know that much about plants.



JohnDapiaoen said:


> I'm sure you can . The species that I have in my community pot are pretty much bullet proof. Buy a _Drosera capensis_ and I DARE you kill it.  Only thing that they need is sunlight, wet/almost waterlogged nutrient POOR media(soil) i.e Peatmoss or Sphagnum Moss and pure water (not from tap).  There are some other species that are a bit more tricky to grow though.
> As you can see there are a lot of flower stalks shooting up so I'll have free seeds available soon to any who wants to take a crack at growing them.


Ooh, I'd be willing to give em a shot! Do they need to be kept under a dome for humidity? 

I have a ton of fungus gnats in my house from all the terrariums I got, I've been meaning to get some mexican butterworts to handle that but I have no idea where's the best place to buy them.


----------



## JohnDapiaoen

Cavedweller said:


> Ooh, I'd be willing to give em a shot! Do they need to be kept under a dome for humidity?
> 
> I have a ton of fungus gnats in my house from all the terrariums I got, I've been meaning to get some mexican butterworts to handle that but I have no idea where's the best place to buy them.


Nope, just keep their soil moist even waterlogged is fine. Planting them is easy too just sprinkle the dust-like seeds over moist peatmoss and wait for sprouts. 

I'm planning to get some butterworts too!  But I plan to get mine locally.

-JohnD.


----------



## Galapoheros

I have pretty many things on the back porch.  Sometimes I get cheap stuff at the grocery store!  I bought some ginger roots in Spring, the plants are 2 feet tall now.  I'm growing turmeric I got at the grocery store, it's where you think it would be if they have it, the veggie section.  I also bought some passion fruit, took seeds out and have a few passion vines going from that.  I have several Kiwi seedlings going from fruit I bought.  I used to buy pineapples, pop the top off and stick the top on top of the dirt, grows another plant.  If interested in that I'm sure there are vids on youtube about it.  I really want to get those kiwi vines going, I could explode eating those.


----------



## edgeofthefreak

Cavedweller said:


> Thanks! I might have to make a stop by Michaels when I get a coupon. How did yours die by growing too fast? I didn't know that was a thing that could happen, but I don't know that much about plants.


They shoot up pretty fast, when left in the sun. The egg topper keeps in precious moisture, protects against desiccation, while allowing sunlight to nourish. After about a week of growing, the shoot were touching the egg topper. I took the top off the egg for one day in the sun, almost all leaves were burned off that day. Took them inside, placed them into a huge Exo-terra with artificial lighting and good humidity.... only one survivor.

They can handle direct light and poor watering when they're an older plant. Often seen near construction sites, where there is no competition for water, soil, or sun. But in the growing/sprouting stage, I find them to be much more picky.

Lesson learned, and I still have an egg of "Space Plant" that I'm looking to germinate in the next few weeks. Hopefully they can one day BE the main attraction my Exo-terra!


----------



## Cavedweller

Galapoheros said:


> I really want to get those kiwi vines going, I could explode eating those.


Ohhh if you have success with that you gotta let us know all about it. I love kiwis!



edgeofthefreak said:


> They shoot up pretty fast, when left in the sun. The egg topper keeps in precious moisture, protects against desiccation, while allowing sunlight to nourish. After about a week of growing, the shoot were touching the egg topper. I took the top off the egg for one day in the sun, almost all leaves were burned off that day. Took them inside, placed them into a huge Exo-terra with artificial lighting and good humidity.... only one survivor.
> 
> They can handle direct light and poor watering when they're an older plant. Often seen near construction sites, where there is no competition for water, soil, or sun. But in the growing/sprouting stage, I find them to be much more picky.
> 
> Lesson learned, and I still have an egg of "Space Plant" that I'm looking to germinate in the next few weeks. Hopefully they can one day BE the main attraction my Exo-terra!


My shoot got too tall for the deli cup lid real fast so I put an upturned plastic candy tub over the entire cup. It seems to be doing ok with that. I'm a little worried about how to transition it to no humidity lid and at what size I should do that. I've got some really nice flower pots I'd like to move em to when they're bigger.


----------



## edgeofthefreak

Cavedweller said:


> My shoot got too tall for the deli cup lid real fast so I put an upturned plastic candy tub over the entire cup. It seems to be doing ok with that. I'm a little worried about how to transition it to no humidity lid and at what size I should do that. I've got some really nice flower pots I'd like to move em to when they're bigger.


I misted my Exo-terra pretty heavily before bringing them inside. And I did it at night, so the leaves were folded inward (love how they do that). Sadly, I was about 3 days too late, so the burned up sprouts didn't make it. Once they have a few shoots, I'm sure it'll be less humidity dependant. This is one of the few ones that should have come with an egg about 4x bigger lol.


----------



## JohnDapiaoen

Some more _Dionaea muscipula_ pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantula24

Wow those are beautiful plants!


----------



## JohnDapiaoen

Tarantula24 said:


> Wow those are beautiful plants!


Thank you! I'm hoping to get some_ Sarracenia sp._ soon

-JohnD.


----------



## Tongue Flicker

I have like a couple of dehydrated Tillandsia xerographica by my veranda lol.

I'm planning to get a few venus flytraps on my way back home


----------



## BobGrill

D.binata and D.capensis are all I have now. I want to get back into flytraps soon.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JohnDapiaoen

I got a new _Nepenthes alata_!!














-JohnD.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BobGrill

Beautiful. I hear they're a bit tougher to care for than most other carnivorous plants.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JohnDapiaoen

BobGrill said:


> Beautiful. I hear they're a bit tougher to care for than most other carnivorous plants.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, some people have trouble keeping these plants alive, others are able to grow 'em like weeds. I'm hoping I fall under the latter lol. I was told _Nepenthes alata_ is one of the easier species to grow. If I can keep this guy alive for a year then I think I'll get one of the monster _ Nepenthes ssp._ This is probably the last plant I'll be getting in a while, I need to focus on getting more T's!!!

-JohnD.


----------



## Galapoheros

I found one at a grocery store about a month ago, sometimes the get weird stuff in.  Looks like the same pot, I wonder if they came from the same source.  So it's N. alta?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JohnDapiaoen

Nice! I didn't even know grocery stores carry these. Yours does look like the same species as mine, Nepenthes alata. Was there a label on it that said which nursery it was grown from? Mine came from a nursery called 'Green Acres'. 

-JohnD.


----------



## Galapoheros

They usually don't but this one one of those "organic" stores that I don't go too often, prices are crazy ...a two dollar donut LOL, sucker was good though.  There wasn't a price on them and no label, there were only two left.  The lady said they were gone in a few days.  Cali is a good place for stuff like this, at least it doesn't freeze.  I'm tired of bringing stuff in when it freezes but I know I'm going to sell this place, no reason to build a greenhouse here.  You think you could plant that outside somewhere where it gets enough water, or is it too dry there, low humidity?


----------



## Tarantula24

Wow those Nepenthes are so cool! Do they get much bigger than the one in the pictures?


----------



## JohnDapiaoen

Galapoheros said:


> They usually don't but this one one of those "organic" stores that I don't go too often, prices are crazy ...a two dollar donut LOL, sucker was good though.  There wasn't a price on them and no label, there were only two left.  The lady said they were gone in a few days.  Cali is a good place for stuff like this, at least it doesn't freeze.  I'm tired of bringing stuff in when it freezes but I know I'm going to sell this place, no reason to build a greenhouse here.  You think you could plant that outside somewhere where it gets enough water, or is it too dry there, low humidity?


  lol I know what you mean; food there looks great but I wouldn't know-- not willing to pay $7 on a 12oz cup of pasta. I go to those stores just to take their deli-cups; local one here carries the clearest one's I can get for my critters. As for plants, I've only seen them carry flowers and such, but maybe I'll ask if they could get some Nepenthes if I can prove to myself that I can keep my current one alive. 
   Cali (or at least where I'm at) actually does get it's fair share of frost. Last winter was unusually bad, set-back my first Akai Ryu venus flytrap from frost burn and once was bigger compared to my pic of it now. I think conditions a bit more down to SoCal would benefit these plants though. It's definitely too dry in summer and cold in winter where I'm at to plant a Nepenthes outside. 



Tarantula24 said:


> Wow those Nepenthes are so cool! Do they get much bigger than the one in the pictures?


I'm not sure, this is my first _Nepenthes ssp. _There are pics of this plant that seem to have HUGE pitcher traps, like seen here (not my pic of course)

-JohnD.


----------



## ratluvr76

I'll have to get a good pic of a couple of mimosa trees around here for you guys. They really are very pretty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cavedweller

ratluvr76 said:


> I'll have to get a good pic of a couple of mimosa trees around here for you guys. They really are very pretty.


Ooh yeah show us! Mimosas are so pretty, I've been thinking about getting a small tree. I need to take a picture of my Mimosa pudica sprouts.


----------



## JohnDapiaoen

Yeah I know I said I wont buy any more plants this year but I lie to myself all the time. Here's some new additions!

Finally got some Sarracenia:






Also made a new sundew pot:






A new small red venus flytrap addition "Royal Red". Still a little banged up from repotting but should recover in a few weeks:






And finally more Nepenthes:















Yeah I need to dust the place soon lol

One quick update on my older sundew pot:






The capensis caught a California katydid and thus exploded in growth:






Spatulatas and intermedias feeding on some crickets ( the red sundew is a new one BTW:
















The seeds are still not ready to harvest but it looks like they will soon. 

-JohnD.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JohnDapiaoen

JohnDapiaoen said:


> The seeds are still not ready to harvest but it looks like they will soon.
> 
> -JohnD.


Harvested them!! PM me if you want some!  Got several sp. here.









-JohnD.


----------



## ratluvr76

ratluvr76 said:


> I'll have to get a good pic of a couple of mimosa trees around here for you guys. They really are very pretty.


I'm still working on getting you guys some pics of full grown mimosa trees. I don't drive though and my husband doesn't know what I'm talking about when I try to ask him to take me to one. Next time I see one though I will definitely mark the place and make him come back for the pic LOL


----------



## Defalt

I have some bonsai mango and durian trees , I used to have a nepenthese plant but it died (probably not the climate since they are native to here) I also have an air plant , small collection because I mostly grow short lived , edible plants


----------



## Benurmanii

I grow all sorts of carnivorous plants, from the temperate kinds, like Venus Fly Traps and Sarracenia, to tropical/subtropical sundews, Nepenthes (only have two, but now that I have a more dedicated high-land tank, I might try attenboroughii. N. attenboroughii can apparently do well as an intermediate when it is young, which is good because I am not sure what temps are gonna be like in my basement during the summer), even a tuberous sundew and a Heliamphora heterodoxa x minor. Unfortunately, my tuberous sundew doesn't seem to be doing too well, it has slowed down its growth significantly, and is oddly etiolated, despite getting enough light.

I will posts pics of my collection soon.


----------



## The Snark

Looking forward to the pics.
If your basement is in the dirt. No walls exposed to outside weather, the temperature and humidity will only vary about 10% midsummers day to midwinters night. That thar be the reasoning behind aging cheese in underground cellars and caves.


----------



## Benurmanii

Sneak peak of one of my plants, not gonna post the full group pic yet because I just ordered some new Nepenthes and I want to include them 

The simple yet elegant Nepenthes x ventrata

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Benurmanii

Here are all of the plants that I keep in highland conditions. This includes my South African Drosera: D. binata var. multifida f. extrema, D. slackii, and D. venusta
My South American Drosera: D. latifolia and two D. spiralis (the tall ones, my favorite sundews currently. The one on the right would have another much larger leaf but I took it for cuttings)
Two tropical Australian Drosera: D. prolifera and D. schizandra
Some Nepenthes: N. x ventrata, N. spathulata x singalana, N. macfarlanei, N. peltata, and N. sanguinea
One Heliamphora: H. heterodoxa x minor
A carnivorous Bromeliad: B. reduccta

and some live sphagnum moss 

Some plants not included in the pic: two Venus Fly Traps and twoSarracenia, but they are dormant right now and don't look too spectacular. I also have two species of pygmy Drosera, but one is making a lot of gemmae and looks kinda gruby. Lastly, I have one tuberous Drosera, D. ramellosa, but I am struggling with growing it and am ashamed to show a picture of it  Hopefully I will figured it out come spring time before summer dormancy!

Also I use that sippy cup to water my plants, don't ask.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Benurmanii



Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## schmiggle

What a beautiful collection!  I think I'm rather jealous  
I have three _D. filiformis _and a very small _Cephalotus follicularis_, all of which are in dormancy at the moment.


----------



## Benurmanii

schmiggle said:


> What a beautiful collection!  I think I'm rather jealous
> I have three _D. filiformis _and a very small _Cephalotus follicularis_, all of which are in dormancy at the moment.


Thank you for your kind words! Cephs are something I've been meaning to get into. They definitely are a trial of patience! D. filiformis is definitely my favorite temperate sundew, right next to D. trayci, which is very similar but the main difference is that it doesn't have any red coloration. I plan to get some D. filiformis and D. trayci this spring for my back porch, though when I bought a pot of D. scorpiodes (not shown in any of the pictures) I found sprouts of what appears to be D. filiformis and D. trayci, so I have been feeding them to boost their growth before springtime. The nice thing about the carnivorous plant trade is that you sometimes get bonus plants from seeds that accidentally fall into the pots of other plants. I have tons of unidentified "bonus" sundews in some of my pots (you can see a lot in my D. slackii's pot in the last picture, front right).


----------



## schmiggle

I've heard Heliamphora are pretty slow, also, but yes, my ceph is, I believe, 3 years old and about the size of a silver dollar and only has juvenile pitchers.  :/  Hopefully it will grow mature pitchers in the spring.  
Though I've never tried growing them myself, I have read that Brocchinia like very high light levels, and that the higher the light levels, the more yellow and erect the plant will appear.  See this page: http://www.sarracenia.com/pubs/cpn38-10-11.pdf  I think yours will do better with more light.


----------



## Benurmanii

Yep, even when dircetly under my four T8 bulbs it still is a bit floppy. I'm eventually gonna evict it to the outside of the tank though, as I'm going to run out of room in there soon and B. reducta doesn't really need any extra humidity provided by the terrarium.


----------



## BACKWOODS

Tarantula24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was just curious if anyone here has a plant collection.  If so, what species of plants do you have?
> I do not have a very large collection myself, but it is growing quickly.  It is very additicting (much like tarantulas :biggrin
> 
> I have the following:
> 
> Mammillaria sp. cactus (probably M. marksiana)
> 
> Mimicry Plant (Pleiospilos nelii)
> 
> About 20 cactus seedlings of various species
> 
> 
> What do you guys (and girls) have?


----------



## BACKWOODS

It's a (Ginormous) dormant at this moment


----------



## BACKWOODS

Tarantula24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was just curious if anyone here has a plant collection.  If so, what species of plants do you have?
> I do not have a very large collection myself, but it is growing quickly.  It is very additicting (much like tarantulas :biggrin
> 
> I have the following:
> 
> Mammillaria sp. cactus (probably M. marksiana)
> 
> Mimicry Plant (Pleiospilos nelii)
> 
> About 20 cactus seedlings of various species
> 
> 
> What do you guys (and girls) have?


Here is my newest


----------

